# Outlaw Hunt Club - Washington County



## Bruz (Apr 30, 2008)

********UPDATED*****We are full for the 2008-09 Season. Thanks for everyone who was interested.

I have the opportunity to lease 2 pieces of privately owned property located within a mile of one another. The land owners want an answer this week so if you're interested contact me as soon as possible.

The properties consist of one 170 acre tract with two 40 acre fields planted in Bermuda and Soybeans per the landowner. This property also has a field set back in the woods that we can plant with anything that we want. This piece has River frontage.I saw good Hog and Deer sign on this tract and it could support 6 or so hunters at one time if we spread out.

The 125 acres tract has 2 30 acre fields that will be planted in corn/soybeans and peanuts per the landowner. I saw good Deer,Turkey and Hog sign on ths tract. The left side is bordering the River and the back is bordering a creek which the beaver have flooded. It's really swampy in the back. This tract could hunt 2-3 folks max.

The property has NEVER been leased and the relative who was hunting it was injured and hasn't hunted in 2 years.The landowners really want us to reduce the Deer and Hog population as they are destroying their crops every year so we will go by Georgia State Law as far as harvest is concerned. 

I think we can hunt 8 on this very easily and so that would be $545 per member for full rights. The rules that we would use as well as an aerial photo are below.

Outlaw Hunt Club
RULES FOR THE 2008/2009 SEASON

1) All hunting activity must comply with the Georgia State 2008-2009 hunting regulations.

2) All members must read and understand the rules and attest to this fact by signing below.

3) Firearms – Loaded Firearms will not be tolerated in camp. Absolutely NO discharge of Firearms on
club property except for the purpose of harvesting game during season unless approved by the president.

4) Hunting Areas (Deer & Hog) The Members must pin in to the area in which they intend to hunt as identified on the property map. The member MUST remove the pin at the end of each hunt. The pin system is first come first serve and allows the hunter a 100 yard radius.

5) Scouting - All major scouting must be done before bow season. Scouting during bow and gun season
must be done between the hours of 12:00 noon and 2 PM, this includes placing and removing deer
stands. The property is to be left undisturbed from August 15 through the beginning of the season

6) Trophy Rule – The goal of the club is to reduce the number of deer and hogs so we will abide by the Georgia State Law concerning buck harvest. Button Bucks will not count as a buck for the year’s quota but you will be required to pay a club donation of $50.00.

7) Work Days- The club will hold 1 work weekend per year in August. This weekend is for improving the club property not hanging stands or working on personal property. Every member must contribute to improving the property on these work days. (Hanging posted signs, cutting grass, working on club roads, planting food plots etc. ALL members are expected to contribute on these work days.

8) Safety – The safety of members and the surrounding land owners is our top priority. Each member must adhere to basic firearm, tree stand and off road vehicle safety practices. Anyone found to be behaving in an unsafe manner will be asked to correct the behavior once and will be removed from the club if found to violate the rules again. 

9) All Deer,, Hog and Turkey harvested must be photographed, weighed and registered in the club harvest record. NO Exceptions. If a member is found to have violated this rule they will be dismissed from the club without refund of dues.

10 Hog Hunting – Hog hunting will be allowed during the dates of Jan16th-March 15th and May 16th-August 15th. You may also take Hogs during Deer season as the opportunity presents itself.

11) GUESTS- Each member will be allowed 1 guest weekend per paid membership. This guest weekend must not fall on Opening Weekend for any season.

12) Any members wives and children under 18 or a Full Time Student that are hunters may hunt with the member, but they must remain with the member at all times. They must hunt in the member’s pinned areas only. Any deer taken by family members count against the member’s total for the year except in the case of a child’s first ever deer which can be ANY deer.

13) Personal Property- This club is not responsible for items that are left at camp.

14) NO Duck or Quail hunting allowed.

15) No Dogs allowed on the property except to track injured animals.

16)Food Plots-Member’s are expected to SHARE all costs and labor associated with food plots. The club president will designate appropriate sites for the establishment of food plots. Any member who disturbs any area other than those identified will be dismissed from the club without refund of dues unless approved by the president. 

17) Drinking Alcoholic Beverage must be limited. This is a family club and a couple of beers with dinner will be tolerated but there will be no drinking during the day and if drinking is a problem once you will be removed from the club without refund of dues. No Exceptions.

18) The president reserves the right to amend these rules at any time that he determines that it is in the best interest of Outlaw Hunt Club.



The following is my best guess on the property lines from having walked it once. The owners want us to post the property so we will learn exactly where the lines are.The 170 and 125 Acre Tracts are outlined in Red. The River and Creek in Blue. The Camp area with power and water are also in Blue.


----------



## Bruz (May 1, 2008)

PMs Returned.....Still need 3 members.

Robert


----------



## Jim Boyd (May 1, 2008)

*PM Sent*

Hey Bruz - 

PM Sent... thanks, Jim


----------



## Bruz (May 1, 2008)

Jim Boyd said:


> Hey Bruz -
> 
> PM Sent... thanks, Jim



Jim,

PM returned. I'm available now if you want to call.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## Bruz (May 2, 2008)

PM's and Emails Returned


----------



## Bruz (May 2, 2008)

Going to show the property at 12:30 on Saturday. Anyone who has PM'd me that wants to go please call me tonight.

Robert


----------



## Bruz (May 3, 2008)

Jim Boyd said:


> Hey Bruz -
> 
> PM Sent... thanks, Jim



Jim,

I want to Welcome you and your brother to Outlaw and look forward to a great season.

Robert


----------



## Jim Boyd (May 4, 2008)

*great!*

Robert, 

We are, of course, looking forward to it. 

Will get a definitive answer on our buddy today or early in the week. I spoke to him yesterday and he did not seem overly eager. He and Ronnie are chasing turkeys today, so they will talk and Ronnie will get a better feel for him then. 

If he does not come in - and if there is one spot remaining - someone needs to jump on it quick. 

This is a yearly membership on low pressure land. 

As for the deer - great sign, plenty of food, thick woods ringed with hedges that are loaded with plums and honeysuckle, swamp bottoms... this is a bow hunter AND gun hunter paradise. 

Add the turkeys and hogs and you get a no-brainer. 

Jim


----------



## Bruz (May 4, 2008)

Jim Boyd said:


> Robert,
> 
> We are, of course, looking forward to it.
> 
> ...



Jim,

Thanks...Just let me know. I've got a few interested and want to fill the slots by May 16th.

Robert


----------



## Bruz (May 5, 2008)

Wea re now full for the 2008-09 Season.


----------

